# I want move big files from FreeBSD box to Linux Box with USB flash



## mfaridi (Jan 3, 2011)

At work I use FreeBSD and in home I have Arch Linux , at work I have many big files , many of them is is ISO files and many of them is over 4GB , I want move files with USB flash driver ,
for first try , i format my USB flash drive to NTFS format and I test it , and I see speed of copy is so low and take long time and sometimes I see error about I/O error and I can not copy it .
so for second try , I want test another file system like ext3 and ext4 and ,,,

can someone give me good suggestion for this ?
I want format my USB flash with another file system , this file system must be mount very easy in FreeBSD and linux .and I can mount USB flash in both system , and this file system must has good speed ,
can someone help me ?


----------



## xibo (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd recommend ext2. It can store large files and 'just works'.


----------



## sossego (Jan 3, 2011)

Format the disk from the Arch installation with fdisk. The mount command should let you read and write to ext3 sysems.  Leave ext4 alone; even on Linux installations, one may not be able to properly mount from one distribution to another because all don't have support for the file system.

Just mount it with

```
-t ext2fs -o rw
```

If that doesn't work then:
a) Use fdisk to write a basic Linux filesystem to the key.
b) Format with

```
mke2fs /dev/<mountpoint>
```

and the previous mount command options should work.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

Why don't you split the file up using rar, 7zip or even tar? Then you can use FAT formatted USB sticks.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 4, 2011)

After long time search , I understand I must format my USB Flash to ext2 , and I for mat it with Linux and mount it in FreeBSD , speed of copy is not high , but is better than NTFS ,and I do not see error about I/O error and files bigger than 4.2GB copy to USB flash without problem , but with low speed ,


----------

